
Show HN: HTML5 MMORPG – almost 7 years in the making - marxdeveloper
https://data.mo.ee/index2.html?hackernews=1
======
Konnstann
I like the game and it is very impressive from a development perspective, but
the amount of chat moderation combined with the slow (by design, probably)
pace of the game made me stop playing. Might pick it up again, however.

~~~
marxdeveloper
Thank you for trying! We do offer different public chat channels that have
different rules, channel 18 has quite relaxed rules compared to other
channels. If you are willing to spend 5$ once you can get your own private
channel where you can decide the rules and invite who you like and make them
moderators etc.

------
sucrose
Do you mind sharing the technology stack used? It's very inspiring.

~~~
marxdeveloper
Frontend is mostly custom made things, but we do use handlebars templates for
views.

Backend is node.js based.

------
mosselman
Looks like that was a lot of work. Will try more later.

~~~
marxdeveloper
It has been, we are still very actively doing updates. Small team of 2 people.

------
regecks
Very reminiscent of RuneScape.

